# Campaign to save packfilm started



## Roger Wade (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi all,

After a looong wait, it finally looks like the guys from the Impossible Project have made it!

These are the guys who rescued integral film for the Polaroid cameras and who then got Polaroid back into the game. Thanks to them, we can buy modern films for our sx 70. An amazing achievement.

Now they are trying to save packfilm. That's the peel-apart stuff that Fuji made until a couple of years ago. Since then, we haven't been able to buy the stuff at anything but astronomical secondary market prices. But hopefully now!

After a couple of false starts and disappointments, fingers crossed they get there this time.

So please support this if you can. Even if you are not a Polaroid fan, this film and these iconic cameras are worth saving. Many of us have seen equipment and films disappear over the years. It would be great to bring this one thing back to life

I have absolutely no affiliation with this project but, being a film lover, feel it is better to act than complain after.

BR
Roger


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## cgw (Dec 6, 2018)

Never overwhelmed by the quality of Kaps' Impossible film whose novelty at the time numbed price/quality criticism. Hoping this product is better value.


----------



## cgw (Dec 8, 2018)

lhadi aissaoui dj said:


> This is so great. I'm 22 years old and shot my first pack of fp100c 3 years ago (when it was still available) on a land camera 240. Loved it from the start! Then bought a polaroid back for my Mamiya RB67 just 2 weeks before the world got to know it was discontinued. Immediately stocked some. Now still have around 20 packs left (also from the latest batch), and bought a Polaroid 600SE to enjoy this beautiful film even more!



This isn't likely to be very close to Fuji quality if Impossible instant is any indication.


----------

